# 'Homemade cider' Not a drop, cost nothing :)



## trustyrusty (7/7/15)

Hi Guys,

I had a spare bit of yeast ( trub from last brew) ( I wanted to experiment with left over yeast) so I
put some lime cordial - I think a bit of apple juice - some sugar...and added yeast...
Put in a 1.25 lt wild turkey bottle, and let the gas out now and again....10 days...
and then emptied into another bottle and added priming sugar... Woow there was a lot of gas when I opened...
but was not a bad drop to be honest....I dont know what you call it, but in summer it might be quite nice...
I was not as sweet as an "alcopop" - but I reckon it could be tweaked to be something for a bit of fun... something that could be used for a punch or sangria..? Anyone tried anything like that..

cheers


----------



## Bridges (7/7/15)

Trustyrusty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had a spare bit of yeast ( trub from last brew) ( I wanted to experiment with left over yeast) so I
> put some lime cordial - I think a bit of apple juice - some sugar...and added yeast...
> ...


Fixed it.


----------



## Airgead (8/7/15)

Wow. Prison hooch. Although you did use yeast and not mouldy bread stuffed in a sock to ferment with.


----------



## indica (8/7/15)

You can drill a hole in a coconut and leave it to ferment. Then drink.
Genuinely zero outlay if you have a coconut palm in your yard.


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/15)

My first foray into brewing was a 7 percent ginger beer made on white sugar, cheap powdered ginger from the Indian shop, wine yeast and Diammonium Phosphate. I bottled it in 2L soft drink bottles. Turned out bone dry but in a glass with a shot of Bundaberg ginger cordial, mint leaves, ice cubes, a plastic seahorse shaped swizzle stick and a cocktail umbrella it was impressive. (edit: of course you wet the rim of the glass with lemon juice and dip it upside down in pink sugar)

Drunk for $2 dead drunk for $4, dead for $10. Who needs that euthanasia guy. h34r: h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (8/7/15)

If bravo - uniform - mike was still around there'd be disdainful comments, sarcasm and warnings from mods flying about like confetti on this thread I'd wager. 



Unless he still trolls among us..


----------



## Bridges (8/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> If bravo - uniform - mike was still around there'd be disdainful comments, sarcasm and warnings from mods flying about like confetti on this thread I'd wager.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he still trolls among us..


Next you'll be telling me Elvis is still alive too...


----------



## antiphile (8/7/15)

Dognammit. The recipes you see when you don't own a plastic seahorse shaped swizzle stick. :angry2:


----------



## Tropico (8/7/15)

My 2nd foray, was a jar of mothers home preserved peaches and a 1/2 a spoon of her bakers yeast from the cupboard. Well, we drank it and none of the boys complained (maybe that's where I went wrong).


----------



## Whiteferret (8/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> If bravo - uniform - mike was still around there'd be disdainful comments, sarcasm and warnings from mods flying about like confetti on this thread I'd wager.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he still trolls among us..


He knew his shit though.
I miss him, along with some others.


----------



## Ghizo (8/7/15)

indica said:


> You can drill a hole in a coconut and leave it to ferment. Then drink.
> Genuinely zero outlay if you have a coconut palm in your yard.


I lived in Solomon Islands for a year, the locals make two types of fermented coconut, one cooked one raw, well the cooked tasted like vomit and the raw tasted Likefizzy vinager, Wouldn't recommend either


----------

